# New Labs - 8 Weeks Post Diagnosis



## Alw1977 (Aug 6, 2012)

Hello All. Found out I was hypo about 10 weeks ago. Just got new lab results back today after I had them run by a well-known PCP (for treating thyroid - recommended on this board and others) after 8 weeks of treatment with Synthroid (50 mcg). New Doc bumped me up to 75 mcg on the day these tests were run because he said my symptoms suggested it was necessary. New doc doses based on symptoms and blood work.

7/31/12 Labs (run by OB, not as comprehensive):
TSH 4.94 (range .4-4.5)
Free T3 2.7 (range 2.3-4.2)
Free T4 .9 (range .8-1.8)

9/24/12 Labs (run by new PCP, after 8 weeks at 50 mcg Synthroid):
TSH 1.32 (range .55-4.78)
Free T3 2.6 (range 2.3-4.2)
Free T4 1.08 (range .89-1.76)
Ferritin: 63.5 (range 10-291)
Thyroglobulin AB <20 (expected <40)
Thyroid Peroxidase <10 (expected <35)

So, my antibody tests suggests this is NOT Hashi's, am I correct? I just picked these up from my doc but have not spoken to him.

So, Free T3 still way low for me... I guess I've got either dessicated thyroid or cytomel (sp?) coming my way, eh? Free T4 seems low still, but better than last time. Also, is my Ferritin a little low? Anything else seen by those of you who've been at this game longer than I have? My follow-up appointment is another month away.


----------



## Alw1977 (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm sorry, I neglected to post these as well, which may be info needed by those smarter than I am about these things:

Cortisol Free Serum: .20 (range .15-.94)
Vitamin B12 Bind Cap: 1294 (range 800-2600)
Vit D 25 OH Tot Only: 30 (fell within 30-100 Optimal range, but just barely)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Alw1977 said:


> Hello All. Found out I was hypo about 10 weeks ago. Just got new lab results back today after I had them run by a well-known PCP (for treating thyroid - recommended on this board and others) after 8 weeks of treatment with Synthroid (50 mcg). New Doc bumped me up to 75 mcg on the day these tests were run because he said my symptoms suggested it was necessary. New doc doses based on symptoms and blood work.
> 
> 7/31/12 Labs (run by OB, not as comprehensive):
> TSH 4.94 (range .4-4.5)
> ...


Yes; most of us like the FREE T3 at about 75% of the range given by your lab. You barely have enough FT3 to function, that is for sure.

The truth is, you have not been on Synthroid long enough to really know if you are a candidate for exogenous T3.

However, if you doc is amenable;go for it. Ya' know?


----------



## Alw1977 (Aug 6, 2012)

Andros, how long does it usually take to see if one is a candidate for T3 supplementation?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Alw1977 said:


> Andros, how long does it usually take to see if one is a candidate for T3 supplementation?


It depends on the dose. If the patient is undermedicated, you could not really say but if the patient is on a dose that is normal for that person's weight, age and activity level and the FT3 is still in the basement then I would think the prudent doctor would raise an eyebrow at that.

And combine the above with the patient still not feeling well.


----------



## Alw1977 (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks - I guess we'll see what happens at my next appointment. I'm 35, female, 150 lbs (and losing) and am moderately active - I have a 1 year old and 3 year old to chase around. My current does is 75 mcg. After 8 weeks on 50 mcg of Synthroid, my Free T3 actually went down a little! Like I can afford less of that.

I'm going to have a discussion with my doc about Armour next appointment. I at least want to plant the seed in his head as a consideration. I know for a fact he prescribes it - but he wanted to see where I was before he did anything drastic.


----------

